# Win GREE Rio 9,000 BTU Ductless Mini Split Heat Pump Air Conditioner From ComfortUp



## Router Forums (May 7, 2010)

http://www.routerforums.com/members/router-forums-albums-featured-articles-picture4162-comfortup.jpg
We have partnered with ComfortUp to give away a *GREE Rio High Efficiency 9,000 BTU Ductless Mini Split Air Conditioner w/ Inverter, Heat & Remote (115V)*

To enter this drawing, respond to the following question.

*Where will you use your mini split? (garage, basement, home addition, workshop, “man cave”, etc)* 

On *November 24, 2015* we will do a random drawing from the responses in this thread to select the winner.

_Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question._



> The GREE Rio GWH09KFA3DNB1A Ductless Mini-Split Heat Pump system is compact, quiet & provides unmatched comfort in any room. This system includes an indoor cabinet, outdoor compressor, wireless remote and remote cradle. Without needing ductwork, installation is simple, fast & cost effective. In addition The GREE Rio provides quiet comfort & improved efficiency by eliminating heat loss inefficiencies of conventional central air conditioning systems.
> 
> *Features & Benefits:*
> High-Efficiency Inverter Technology
> ...











Sponsored by: *ComfortUp*
Ductless *mini split* heat pump systems, air conditioners, heating & cooling, ETAC & PTAC, HVAC Parts & Accessories from LG, GREE and other top HVAC brands!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

'How do you keep your workshop warm in the winter'...
Cabbage and beer. Keeps visitors interrupting away as well. lol

Seriously though, if it gets cold I just leave the T12 fluorescents on; those magnetic ballasts put out a lot of heat.
Apparently NYC high rise office towers are planning to turn their lights off at night while birds are migrating. Considering that their interior heating takes the lightload heating into account, good luck with that.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

With kerosene heater.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a radiant tube heater for my shop but the air conditoner half of could be useful.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

floor radiant here and no need for AC...


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey y'all. I made a mistake when posting the question. It should be:

*Where will you use your mini split? (garage, basement, home addition, workshop, “man cave”, etc) 
*
Feel free to enter again, with the answer to the above question.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Would be great in the garage/workshop. Heat isn't the problem, it's the cooling but 3/4T might just do it.


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Just what the doctor ordered, a mini-split is on my long term plans. My 24'x28' garage/shop has radiant heating in the floor, but it gets too hot in the summer. I also have a 600 sqft. loft above the shop where I work from home most days.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Where will you use your mini split? (garage, basement, home addition, workshop, “man cave”, etc) 

My wife's hideaway. It is a 24 x 10 foot room with lots of windows. We built it off of the master bedroom, and it has been a pain to heat and cool due to the way it is tied into the existing HVAC system.

Putting a mini split in there will restore the balance of the AC in the original system, and get rid of the surface mounted ducting we had to hang from the ceiling of my workshop.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I would use it in my shop. Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I would move my shop from the basement to the garage and install new system there at this time there is no heat or air conditioning in the garage


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Where will you use your mini split? 

My garage/shop. No heater there now. In-wall AC is on its last legs. If I work there in the winter it is with coat and gloves and usually a hat to keep warm. 

4D


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I would likely use the GREE Rio 9,000 in the shop, possibly the Living room. Can't convince my wife for us to get a central unit and she doesn't want a window unit hanging out the front window............. so a ductless unit is what we are looking for. I haven't heard of Gree before but they sound like a jam-up company.

November 2nd and it was 91 today and the forecast is for the mid to upper 80's the rest of the week....... I would love a Gree!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'd definitely put it in my garage so I could warm my hands up as I'm installing insulation :grin:


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

I would use a ductless heat pump in the garage to keep the workshop warm. Very chilly at the moment.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a mini split in my insulated garage (workshop). Different model but works great. If I win this one, it will go in the bedroom, which is the farthest from the main AC unit.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

In my shop.


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 24, 2012)

This would be perfect for my grandkids playhouse, 12 x 16 with two lofts, they would love me forever.........


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I would put this unit to very good use in my garage/workshop to help combat the very hot and damp Texas summers and sometimes very cold/damp winters.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I would put it in my shop. Heat not to big a problem but Ozark summers are hot.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I will use my mini-split in our bedroom addition. The shop is hot, but i only get a few nights out there a week--we sleep in the bedroom every night and it's never cool enough/warm enough depending on the season.

earl


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Exactly what I need for my garage! Then I can expand from the basement.

HJ


----------



## mrbrat (Nov 11, 2008)

In the mobile home I'm remodeling.
I've fully insulated an older 12x50 mobile home, adding many updates as I've progressed, such as modern thermopane windows replacing the old crank-out units, and early indications are this thing is going to be very energy efficient compared to original. This unit should be perfect for my needs!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I would put it in my shop to both heat and cool in the summertime. 

Herb


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

Where would I use a mini-split? In my small shop. Heat isn't much of a problem where I live, (SW Georgia), but the heat and humitity is. The mini-split would be a nice addition.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I would use it in my garage shop. Man this is going to be nice. :smile:


----------



## Cabin Creek Wood (Jul 6, 2014)

This unit would have a happy home in the shop.


----------



## streetdoc (Dec 27, 2007)

Workshop


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

*Where will you use your mini split? (garage, basement, home addition, workshop, “man cave”, etc).*

I have an unheated garage, that my woodworking is relegated to inhabiting. I plan to do a lot of woodturning this winter, and it would sure be nice to know I don't have to wear a heavy coat while doing those things. I'd love to win a mini-split. Thanks.


----------



## PapaTango (Oct 9, 2015)

Undoubtedly, the basement & main upper living room. 

The former because there's little air-exchange which can lead to stuffiness or worse, mouldiness from a higher humidity-level in an enclosed basement room and the latter because as a south-facing room with high ceilings, summertime temperatures are stifling!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Where will you use your mini split? (garage, basement, home addition, workshop, “man cave”, etc) 

*Upstairs in the room above our garage/shop.* We already have a 12,000 BTU Gree in the shop and it works great! But the room we built above the shop is tied into our whole house AC and it can use some climate control help since that's where I store my back/side sets for guitars.


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

I would use it in my garage workshop. It would be nice to have some A/C in the summer and I'm sure it would be safer than the 15K propane heater currently in use.


----------



## bigmuddyriver (May 29, 2011)

I my sun room which has no heat or AC other than a 110 VAC infrared heater (AC just comes from inside the house which is GSHP). Would make this room a true four season room.

Tom


----------



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

I would use mine in my 2bay garage! 

Looks like a great little setup..


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Barrel stove burning scrap wood.


----------



## oldcowboy (Feb 25, 2012)

I will use this unit in an additional room I have added to my home that has no duct work to it.


----------



## mcclellandan (Oct 23, 2012)

Would use in my garage workshop


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I would use the mini-split in my three seasons room which is warm in the summer and very chilly in the winter.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll use it in my workshop. I'll partition off 1/4 of my garage, which is unheated and uncooled, to make a room that is within the capabilities of the Comfortup. I'll do smaller work in there during extremes of temperature here in the Ohio Valley. I'll also use the space as an office/coffee break room. Jim


----------



## wileyboy (Dec 30, 2013)

This would be fantastic in my basement, because the older I get the more I hate cold weather.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

In my shared garage/shop.


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

I would use it in my woodworking shop. In East Texas the temp. often runs near or above 100 degrees for many months.


----------



## Programer (Jan 10, 2015)

In my basement work. shop. It's cool in the winter and warm in the summer.


----------



## chiefjd (Nov 1, 2015)

Where will you use your mini split? (garage, basement, home addition, workshop, “man cave”, etc)
man cave.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

This would be a great addition to the workshop - far more comfortable than space heater / fan set-up for seasonal climate control.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

This would be used in my garage which is my wood shop.


----------



## 4042 (Sep 30, 2004)

I live in AZ so it would fit very nicely in my sun room. Temps in the 100's for 4 months so cannot use sun room. Looking forward to installing it.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I would use it in the shop in a dedicated area to keep glues, finishes and other items from freezing or over heating.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

My mini split will be used in my basement workshop. At 69 years old, a constant 55 degrees doesn't work for me.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a small workroom inside my shop where I not only work on small projects in the winter but where I also could keep supplies if I had a mini-split for temperature control. Bring it on!


----------



## aganser (Nov 10, 2014)

Would be so great for my shed shop. Too hot in summer and too cold in winter.


----------



## Guitfiddle (Dec 14, 2014)

Probably the garage or maybe the four season porch. Thanks!


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

I'll use it in the den. The summer before last, I spent $16K on mini-splits for 4 bedrooms and the living room. My wife +* hot flashes *couldn't take the heat any more. But I wish I had also done the den!

Mini-splits are great, especially if you don't have ducting for A/C.


----------



## ThomL (Oct 1, 2012)

Where would I use a Mini-Split?
I would be using it in my garage/shop. The winters make it too cold to work for very long at a time and the summers are just too hot in there. When should I expect the unit to arrive?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## TinmanCarving (Mar 8, 2015)

I would install this system in my children's room. Their room sits on the corner of the house and has 4 large 1970's aluminum frame windows. That room is always 5-7 degrees hotter in the summer and colder in the winter.
Rob


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

I would but in in my wife's sun room which is cold in the winter and hot in the summer
Allen


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

I would use the mini split in my 24 x 24 ft garage or my refinished back deck that is totally enclosed and currently heated by a propane fireplace and cooled by a window A/C. I would take photos to document the rehab.

Bob


----------



## douce1949 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Mini split heat pump AC*

Would use it for my Shop. No heating or cooling as of yet.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Would be a great addition to my shop which is now the official meeting site of the "Tower Hill Gentlemen's Club" complete with signage thanks to Honest John.


----------



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

workshop/garage


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

I will use it in my workshop so I could actually use it all year.
Thank you for the chance at this wonderful conest.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I would put it in my kitchen it's the coldest room in the house.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

I would use the mini split system in an upstairs room that has no ducting from the heat/air system. This could be the answer!


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a detached shop with no air conditioning. I live in Georgia. It would be really nice to stop sweating all over my projects.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 15, 2010)

I would use it in my shop, I don't have heat or AC out there.

jiju1943 AKA BigJim


----------



## carolntx (Nov 4, 2015)

*The Perfect Gift*

workshop


----------



## Pots43 (Nov 4, 2012)

In my garage shop. I have just put up a wall with plastic sheeting.It was a four place garage, well insulated,wired for a shop,but no heat!


----------



## jboyle97 (Dec 20, 2010)

Been looking at something like this for a 12' x 13' area of our garage that we closed in and converted to a laundry room - included a doggy door so the dogs have somewhere to hang out during the day. The room has a ceiling fan for the hot Texas summers and a space heater for the week of winter the we get. Something that can better regulate the temperature would be awesome.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum JBoyle.


----------



## Ryan360 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ill use it in my garage when i buy a house =)


----------



## muddquez (Nov 4, 2015)

*Garage/Workshop*

I have no heating or cooling right now.


----------



## Wtxrcdog (Nov 4, 2015)

My workshop could use this a/c heater unit




Bruce


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

I could sue use a unit like this in my home workshop.


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

*NickyP craves this product in Las Vegas*

I have converted & completely dedicated my garage into a woodworking shop. I would be absolutely thrilled to receive this Ductless Mini Split for my it's-physically-just-too-hot-to-work-in-the-summer very favorite passionate place to spend my time area.


----------



## dp3dp (Sep 14, 2015)

Right now.. I would use it in my garage but being in the Army our next house might not have a garage. It is perfect because it is compact which moving every 3-4 years helps.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I would definitely use it in my wood shop. I have no heat or AC in it now. Would be great to have flameless heat.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The one in my shop is 18 years old and dying. I could use a good replacement before next Summer.

Charley


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

This unit would go well in my garage workshop. Wisconsin gets cold in the winter, hot in the summer.


----------



## Belg (Nov 2, 2011)

I would use it in my son's basement BR.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I would use this in my garage which is my shop.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Like Charles said "I have a radiant tube heater for my shop but the air conditioner half of could be useful." Not just useful, but add 20 - 30 days a year of actually being able to work comfortably. The past two summers in particular have gotten so humid in the shop that work accomplished went way down.

Steve.


----------



## nkawtg (Nov 5, 2015)

Where will you use your mini split? In my garage workshop. Here in Las Vegas, it's almost impossible to get any work done during the summer months. A Mini-Split Heat Pump and Air Conditioner would extend my shop time three months.


Thanks
Walter


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I see this unit good for around 400 square feet


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

*This is the answer for my new garage*

I am building a new detached garage this coming Spring season and am currently making my plans. I can see this heat pump as the solution to the question of what am I going to do to heat and cool my new garage. It would be wonderful to win this item.

Thanks for the chance to win.

Bryan


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

I use a ceramic propane heater (no open flame) in my massive (12'x13') 1 car garage. Very warm in the summer so I don't use it then.


----------



## russde (Aug 13, 2010)

oh my...after yet another HUMID & hot summer in the Gulf Coast this would be amazing...IN please, and thanks


----------



## PhilDalton (Mar 12, 2009)

I would use it in my living room but I never have any luck with drawings.
Phil


----------



## belaire445 (Oct 21, 2012)

definitely in my workshop. I don't have any heat or A/c yet and this will greatly improve my work.


----------



## Pots43 (Nov 4, 2012)

The past ten years I have heated my house with a heat pump, down to 25 degrees. I believe they go lower now. My garage shop for sure
with the unit.


----------



## Wtxrcdog (Nov 4, 2015)

Forced air propane garage heater mounted on the ceiling.

Bruce


----------



## dmfotoman (Apr 16, 2014)

I could use it in my workshop 20 x 10 behind my garage no heat just a electric utility heater, cooling a 5K window unit


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

I have been looking at your product as my shop needs a system like yours very badly. It would be a godsend to win one.


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Router Forums said:


> *Where will you use your mini split? (garage, basement, home addition, workshop, “man cave”, etc)*


I would put this in a new room we just put in the basement. It's adjacent to my indoor shop so as soon as I get rid of my stepson (who thinks living at home is fine when you are 24) I'll knock down the walls and it will condition the air in my entire shop.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

LBussy said:


> I would put this in a new room we just put in the basement. It's adjacent to my indoor shop so as soon as I get rid of my stepson (who thinks living at home is fine when you are 24) I'll knock down the walls and it will condition the air in my entire shop.


You don't want to make it to nice for him or he may never want to move out!
Allen


----------



## Windows on Wash (Nov 10, 2015)

Probably in the garage or apartment above. Those things are awesome.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

If you haven't yet entered this giveaway, make sure to enter now!


----------



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

Put me in. No heat, no AC in the shop


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

> Where will you use your mini split?


What was once the garage, but is now my future woodshop.

I live in the house I grew up in - An only child of two only children, I have no relatives, and inherited the Family Homestead, a tiny 50's tract house with attached garage.
Growing up, my mother would use it as a "root cellar" in the winter, and a "bread dough proofer" in the summer.

It would be wonderful to have it as a functioning room, so that I would not have to wear gloves to work in the Winter, or just wear a tank top and shorts in the summer!

~Moz


----------



## CudaDude (May 14, 2012)

In the garage/woodshop. Summers are brutal here.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Cricket said:


> If you haven't yet entered this giveaway, make sure to enter now!


bump


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Woodshop for me. This looks like a good unit. What I want is the ability to turn on either heat or AC remotely from the house so it warms up or cools down before I go out there.


----------



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

"Where will you use your mini split? (garage, basement, home addition, workshop, “man cave”, etc) 
In the shop!!! Not for the heat tho in Florida we get like 3 real cold days only then back to shorts and T-shirts


----------



## IslandMike (Oct 5, 2004)

In the basement workshop.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Cricket said:


> If you haven't yet entered this giveaway, make sure to enter now!


bump


----------



## wideglide.rd (Mar 1, 2015)

To replace a broken mini split system in spare bedroom


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Will use it in my shed/workshop. Michigan weather varies widely.


----------



## mhubbard (Sep 10, 2004)

*Where would I use it*

To improve our living room/kitchen comfort. Thanks!


----------



## Jerry Spencer Mings (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a window air-conditioner for Summer and warm the living room with a wall gas heater supplemented by a small space heater in the bedroom.


----------



## kfollen (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll use my Mini Split in the garage. It will be a welcome addition for the Arizona summers!


----------



## Dezri Dean (Jun 22, 2009)

Where will you use your mini split? (garage, basement, home addition, workshop, “man cave”, etc)

My Man Cave/workshop!
An (almost) two car sized separate building that I rescued/refurbished and use as my woodworking shop and getaway.
It will replace the direct vent propane system I use now. YAY!


----------



## Whyknot (Dec 10, 2007)

Would be a great addition to our multi use sun room used for exercise and my young adult sons to entertain friends. Keeps them off the street and out of trouble.


----------



## Seth Maxwell (Nov 17, 2015)

I will use it in my detached garage that I'm converting to a wood shop. It will beat the space heater for winter and box fans for summer!


----------



## ddr (Jan 3, 2010)

*Comfort in the shop!*

I would put the GREE Mini Split in my shop. I think a 500 square foot shop is too big to heat and cool efficiently with a Window Unit, a Mini Split is the way to go. Better for my health too, the more comfortable the shop is the less time I spend watching TV!


----------



## -MIKE- (Nov 3, 2008)

I would use it in the workshop so I could work year round!


----------



## tf-vt (Feb 6, 2010)

In my cellar workshop, though I'll bet my wife would want it in the upstairs bathroom. Can't get enough heat up there with my old steam system.


----------



## HJT (Mar 3, 2009)

In my shop....it would be perfect!!

Jim


----------



## plyttle (Nov 17, 2015)

I will use in my garage/workshop. Right now i can not work there if really hot or cold.


----------



## fmrleatherneck (Aug 22, 2010)

I've had a few COLD DAYS in my shop already this year! It will be put to GOOD USE in there, for sure!


----------



## paul133 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Where will you use your mini split?*

I will use it in my Garage workshop


----------



## lkhodo (Apr 28, 2011)

Mini split will definitely find use in the house. Although to have a head in the garage would be awesome.


----------



## limited00 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd put this out in the garage/woodshop


----------



## jeredweaver (Dec 28, 2010)

*Husband*

In our master bedroom. Winters in the NC mountains can be brutal!


----------



## jamill (Feb 1, 2012)

*Where *couldn't* you use a Ductless Mini Split !!!*

The upstairs bedroom without a doubt. Too hot in summer and too cold in winter using the present ducted system.


----------



## terryz854 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Garage.*

Garage.


----------



## gmcromp (Jun 1, 2012)

I would put it next to my forced air heater and window air conditioner in my workshop. That would provide me with a backup source when one unit decides to bite the dust. Or I could build a second shop and have heat and ac for it should I win !


----------



## Mosssy (Feb 27, 2011)

Definitely in my shop!


----------



## matooz (Nov 7, 2010)

In my workshop.:grin:


----------



## sthraen (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll use it as a supplemental heater in my pole barn shop.


----------



## jjjrich (Mar 2, 2015)

WORKSHOP - 22' x 48' - two sections with wall between 22' x 22' and 22' x 26' sections and an open double door between sections.

I truly would love to take advantage of this unit.

Thanks


----------



## Grampa6165 (Apr 30, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> 'How do you keep your workshop warm in the winter'...
> Cabbage and beer. Keeps visitors interrupting away as well. lol
> 
> Seriously though, if it gets cold I just leave the T12 fluorescents on; those magnetic ballasts put out a lot of heat.
> Apparently NYC high rise office towers are planning to turn their lights off at night while birds are migrating. Considering that their interior heating takes the lightload heating into account, good luck with that.


Home Addition


----------



## cwhite234 (Jan 21, 2009)

Basement shop


----------



## matooz (Nov 7, 2010)

In my workshop.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I would use the Gree unit in my family room. It was formally an attached garage and my central ac heat pump unit is only marginal in that room. This would be a great addition to my family room.
Thank You


----------



## floydflame (Sep 21, 2010)

*GREE Rio 9,000*

Our garage/workshop is the place. This would be a perfect replacement for the 40 year old wall AC unit. The old unit doesn't cool all that well anymore and it really uses the electricity.


----------



## tomfromwhittier (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd use it in my wood shop.


----------



## Dingedup (Aug 23, 2012)

In Southern California the garage workshop is usable year around but our family room could sure use the air conditioner/heater.


----------



## wasmithee (Dec 8, 2010)

Garage.


----------



## jeffb33200 (Aug 11, 2011)

In my shop would be great so that's where I will treat myself. Odds of winning???? Too low to calculate...


----------



## webbmeister25d (Aug 27, 2009)

*The Workshop!*

Of Course!


----------



## sdfitzh2o (Apr 8, 2011)

I would use it in my shop,


----------



## kingsuv (Nov 10, 2012)

I added a champion evap cooler in my shop 2 years ago. Helps a little bit, but the sticky cool air sucks after a while. Winter time I've been using a patio heater to cut down on the chill. A real system is on my list of must have here soon.


----------



## cpuman6mgl (Feb 28, 2010)

I would put in the bedroom my wife stays and sleeps in. Her severe allergies restricts parts of the house that she can go into. Our central heat and ac is usually off except for weather temp extremes. The ducts circulate dust and other allergens throughout the house.


----------



## clanciano (Jan 30, 2013)

in the shop


----------



## BigJoshMan (Jan 8, 2013)

Man oh man, this would be perfect for the bedroom I am building. My building dept told me I couldn't use my current HVAC system without upgrading the rest of my house to current energy code. Well my house is 100 years old so I opted to using a gas wall unit and a window ac on the plans. This would make my job a lot easier. Its not yet to framing stage yet, i am still getting my foundation done.


----------



## dopalgangr (Jan 1, 2012)

I would use mine in my garage. Unfortunately that is my workshop and although I have insulated it the best I can without a dedicated heating system my wood projects are limited to the warmer months . I currently use a propane blower unit but the fumes from that gives me headaches and I have to open the garage door letting out all of the heat.

Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## ardy (Jul 9, 2012)

*Ductless AC/heat system*

It would finish off my new guest living area of my home. I am pretty well finished with the construction and need the ductless system rather than a costly revision of my central system.


----------



## woodmanjm (Mar 22, 2010)

Where will you use your mini split? (garage, basement, home addition, workshop, “man cave”, etc) 

Our new sun room would be an ideal space for this. Thanks for the offer.
John


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I would use it in my spare bedroom.
Alternatively, I would give it to one of my kids... same rules with a random drawing.


----------



## jmuzic2000 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Garage wood shop*

I had 2 mini splits in CT and loved them. If I won the mini split, I would use it in my garage wood shop.


----------



## seamuskennison (Nov 17, 2015)

The GREE mini split would be perfect in my garage workshop!


----------



## OH4WOOD (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll use in the workshop.


----------



## kimotee (Jan 12, 2010)

*Win Gree Rio Ductless MiniSplit*

Garage shop or kitchen would be perfect for a mini-split system, but my kids house in upper NY state may be where it goes. It just depends on who wins the argument.


----------



## nidva (Aug 2, 2011)

*Kitchen/living room*

Kitchen/living room - would make my wife smile all the more!


----------



## chopperwalker (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a bedroom that we are converting to a master. The room is at the top of our split level house and already has climate control issues relative to the rest of the house. Adding the closet and bathroom will make it worse. This unit would work nice to control that space.


----------



## Mreggio (Jul 28, 2010)

in my shop


----------



## mnylund05 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Entry for free heater/cooler*

I will use it in the 2 car garage where my workshop shares space with my wife's car 

I gets pretty cold here in Colorado during the winter, and can get uncomfortably hot during the summer as well. this would be a great addition to my workshop.


----------



## yodamoda (Sep 10, 2013)

Where will you use your mini split? (garage, basement, home addition, workshop, “man cave”, etc) 

I would use mine in my garage / woodshop, that would be the perfect size unit


----------



## Fprodget (Oct 22, 2013)

In my garageshop which is now my woodshop!

I currently use a myriad of electric radiant and portable heaters...till the breakers throw and then I turn one off.


----------



## Donkeydon (Sep 11, 2009)

Need a minisplit in my hot, humid, texas garage shop. And free is the right ht price for me!


----------



## thejunkpunk (Oct 14, 2013)

*Where will you use your mini split?*

I need a Gree Rio ductless mini-split heat pump air conditioner for my underground bunker.


----------



## rwfaz (Nov 19, 2011)

It would go in my 24' x 12' unheated workshop. I could do more work in winter without a fleece jacket, hat and gloves.


----------



## ruthlou55 (Jul 17, 2013)

*I need this in the downstairs bedroom...*

I would use it in my downstairs bedroom. When the room was added, the new ducting was sized too small to get much heat or cooling down there.


----------



## denni30 (Dec 12, 2013)

It will be used in my garage shop. At present I have a fan, in south Florida I only get about five months out of the year when you are able to work out there.


----------



## twak (May 21, 2011)

*GREE Rio 9,000 BTU Ductless Mini Split Heat Pump Air Conditioner From ComfortUp*

I will use it in my unheated/un-air conditioned garage workshop.


----------



## RicLloyd (Feb 23, 2010)

Where will you use your mini-split?

My basement is where my workshop is located. It stays pretty cool in the summer but loses some heat in the winter. Perfect place for it.


----------



## thumpik (Jul 29, 2007)

*One day it's hot and the next it's cold.*

I have no A/C or heat in my shop. Man I sure could use it here in sunny Arizona.


----------



## justunbarnes (Apr 1, 2014)

*For the garage*

Would use it in the old man cave, it gets real cold in winter


----------



## johnbiggi (Oct 31, 2013)

In the workshop.


----------



## mking241 (May 1, 2010)

Where will you use your mini split? (garage, basement, home addition, workshop, “man cave”, etc)

It would be great for my garage/work shop.


----------



## Freeze (May 6, 2014)

Where will you use your mini split? (garage, basement, home addition, workshop, “man cave”, etc) 

In my workshop, it could replace two of my window mounted AC's here in Texas. The mild winters here don't require much heat, this unit would do it. Beats the plug in oil filled electric radiator I now have.


----------



## ibrewster (Sep 1, 2013)

I'll be building a new workshop over the summer, and it would be awesome to have something like this to stick in it!


----------



## m.a.zing! (Feb 8, 2014)

*Awesome*

My attic workshop!


----------



## Sambo (May 19, 2014)

*in my garage*

workshop in garage


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

The mini-split would look great in my shop!

I just finished insulating it . My garage was built in 1914 and sized for a Model T. The garage is big enough for my shop, about 12' X 22'. 

Contrary to popular opinion summers here in Minnesota bring us temp's in 80's and 90's. Winters are a bit cooler.

'Course the mosquito's aren't as bad during the winter because they're shivering so bad they can't aim their stingers.

And I've got the perfect spot for the mini-split!


----------



## deanr (Dec 1, 2011)

In my workshop


----------



## jw20000 (Jul 28, 2014)

Where will you use your mini-split:

In my garage workshop where it gets 100 degrees in the summer here in Florida. It is hard to make museum quality frames for large oil paintings under such conditions. The mini-split would also help in varnishing the oil paintings for clients with less dust.

Jack Wilkerson


----------



## woodchp6 (Apr 10, 2014)

Where will you use your mini split? (garage, basement, home addition, workshop, “man cave”, etc) 

Workshop it gets cold in northwest pa


----------



## DocStram (Jan 14, 2009)

Our den is perfect for the Mini Split. Being retired, it would work well within our budget.


----------



## jugger18 (Jul 13, 2014)

I would keep my garage toasty in the Wisconsin winters.


----------



## Scott/SignworksUnlimited (Mar 6, 2010)

Need one in my workshop! It gets cold in the winter...


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 17, 2009)

To heat/cool my kitchen if I could pay to upgrade to a heat pump.


----------



## eabath (Sep 9, 2014)

I will use the GREE Rio Ductless Mini-Split Heat Pump from ComfortUp in a storage building to keep the moisture content of my kiln dried lumber at a perfect 7% year round!

Ed


----------



## danfox (Apr 19, 2011)

I am building a school bus into an RV. I'll work it into that build somehow.


----------



## cv11texfcm (May 27, 2015)

*Where will you use your mini split?*

Keeping in mind the seriousness of breathing-in the saw dust generated when power carving my wooden items, for both myself and my family members, if I were to win the GREE Rio 9,000 BTU Ductless Mini Split, I would certainly use it in my carving workshop that is isolated from from any living areas and has the proper and safe ventilation.


----------



## ce000 (Jul 26, 2012)

Perfect for my new garage/workshop. I have forced air heating and this would be take care of cooling.


----------



## the woodchopper guy (Sep 25, 2014)

*How will I use my GREE Rio 9,000 BTU Ductless Mini Split System?*

I have a wood shop that has 5 different zones or rooms. It didn't get planned this way;it just grew this big.
The summer's humidity is always a concern for the lumber, so I must control the wood storage environment!

I have two wall/window units that vent out, but with my new expansion of late, they probably won't keep up with the heat.

So, I would be very pleased to be the new owner of this giveaway, or just knowing it's abvaiable, I will probably upgrade to it anyway come summertime..........Thanks for this opportunity!!


----------



## tedelis (Jan 24, 2015)

In my shop


----------



## Hooked (Dec 3, 2013)

I would use it to heat one section of my workshop. Would be nice to be warm on those colder days during the winter.


----------



## ACWinner (Dec 25, 2013)

*AC for ME!*

How cool would it be
To win a mini AC!


----------



## tkamj007 (Sep 11, 2015)

I will use this system in my garage in texas.


----------



## tkamj007 (Sep 11, 2015)

Join Date: Sep 2015
Country: United States
First Name: N/a
Posts: 1
View tkamj007's Uploads

I will use this system in my garage in texas.


----------



## smaloof (Jul 31, 2014)

The garage.


----------



## yesIcan (Dec 30, 2014)

Where will you use your mini split? (garage, basement, home addition, workshop, “man cave”, etc) 

I just installed one of these in my wife's "woman cave," (her quilting room). She loves it! Now I need one for my workshop and we'll both be happy.


----------



## 2BeBob in Maine (Jan 3, 2014)

Where will you use your mini split?

In the camp in the woods by the river in Maine where it gets too cold to stay as long as you want to - which is basically forever!

best to all,
Bob in Boothbay, Maine


----------



## Steve V. (Oct 5, 2008)

I would use this system in my third garage which would then get enclosed for year round woodworking comfort.:grin:


----------



## toby267 (Nov 12, 2014)

In my woodworking shop that I am in the process of building right now.


----------



## pgwisn (Oct 31, 2014)

After using friend's and neighbor's shops for years, I'd use the mini-split to heat and cool my first-ever wood shop once it is completed:

You can see the progress here!

http://whizbark.com/~pgwhiz/WoodShop.JPG


----------



## JamesMcDonald (Jan 5, 2013)

Shop, gets hot in summer, cold enough in winter. I suspended most of my woodworking except for the have to stuff. If I could expand woodworking season into both I'd be really happy.


----------



## vtl3689 (Apr 1, 2014)

I would put it in the master bedroom so my husband and I could sleep more comfortably especially during the winter months as we only have a wood stove for heat.


----------



## Rbohno (Jan 28, 2014)

I would install it in my shop, currently using two portable radiator oil heaters. Please pick me !!!!!!


----------



## IAToolmaker (Aug 17, 2012)

In the shop/man cave!


----------



## acajun (Jun 10, 2015)

I just moved into a home that has a 24x40 shop. This mini split would keep my shop comfortable for this senior.
Thanks for including me.


----------



## wrkeels (Jan 16, 2013)

My bedroom.


----------



## Bill Raymond (Jan 19, 2015)

We have in-floor radiant heat in our home, no A/C, and the radiant heatiing was incorrectly installed, so could use it in a bedroom, or I could use it in the shop that has neither heat nor A/C.


----------



## rejames44 (Feb 12, 2012)

I use the MR. HEATER Propane heater and it does not do a very good job in the cold part of the winter, The Mini Split sounds like a great Idea !


----------



## thetman53 (Aug 8, 2015)

My family room.


----------



## skittles5448 (Oct 9, 2015)

I would use it in our bedroom. We have central heat but only one vent. The room is really large and with my husband getting older the cold really bothers him at night. So this would make his day or Christmas. Thank you.


----------



## meyerswood (Nov 30, 2011)

*Mini Split*

Perfect for my shop!


----------



## squaak (Jul 15, 2012)

Woodshop, it really can get stuffy in there.


----------



## Luizs Tejada (Jun 2, 2013)

*Luis Tejada*

I will use this unit for my "wood working shop" that way I will be able to keep working more longer more often...


----------



## justjeffb (Aug 27, 2014)

It looks like a great unit. I would love to use it in my home which is quite small.


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

Sounds perfect for my family room which seems to be always coldest in winter, because of all the windows, but than again I could use it in my work shop.


----------



## rednoblue (Apr 18, 2015)

*cold shop*

small unheated/uncooled workshop could really use this!


----------



## BKind2Anmls (Sep 15, 2007)

Shop


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

After putting it into my Shop, I could experiment by leaving a door open so it could possibly go into the House living room, etc. 

.... two birds with one shot...


----------



## Mr. Randy (Oct 22, 2009)

Perfect solution to my shop's heating and cooling needs.


----------



## TTW (Feb 10, 2015)

My workshop could sure use both heating and cooling!


----------



## allwoodcabinet (Apr 10, 2010)

*Awesome*

I will use it to replace the window unit in my small home.


----------



## teosal (Oct 6, 2014)

I can definitely use this nice mini split in the family game room. It gets to hot in summer and too cold in the winter.


----------



## Steve Norgaard (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll use it in my family room


----------



## kevinwhittenburg (Sep 2, 2005)

In my soon to be built recording studio. A 16 X 24 workshop that will house the single room studio currently in my basement.


----------



## deebee33 (Nov 18, 2015)

In my Man Cave!

To breathe healhtiy air !!


----------



## leeroyjam (Nov 27, 2012)

Definitely would use the mini split in the garage... My workshop. That would keep it warm in the winter and cool in the summer.


----------



## bigtim60 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Workshop*

I would use this in my Workshop!


----------



## sgcuster (Aug 10, 2013)

*sgcuster*

I could use a heater in my shop so I could spend more time doing my projects then trying to keep the rust off my tools.


----------



## rrj (Jan 16, 2012)

Will use it in my garage/workshop (cars don't park there anymore. In Wisconsin need both good heat and good A/C..


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Definately would use it in my shop. I installed 3 of these in my house a few years ago and they work great.


----------



## marcoagarza (Feb 6, 2015)

This would be a great addition to the workshop. It really gets hot in TX during the summer (specially in the deep south).


----------



## CaptGerryF (Dec 30, 2014)

This would make a great birthday present!! Yes, November 24th is my birthday.

This unit would be the perfect addition for my two car garage that has a full loft area above that I want to use as an office/man cave. Being able to escape into a climate controlled area year round after working in the garage, outdoors or even after work would be fantastic.


----------



## cel22262 (Dec 28, 2009)

Where will you use your mini split? (garage, basement, home addition, workshop, “man cave”, etc) 

Well living in Phoenix, AZ - heat is not the problem. The 'workshop' (garage) is just too stinking hot during the summer - so most everything goes on hold 'till the fall and winter season.


----------



## woodnerd (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll use it in my workshop, to replace my old and incredibly noisy window unit.


----------



## John Eberly (Dec 12, 2010)

I'll use my mini-split in my 10'x20' detached wood shop.


----------



## rimmer44 (Apr 22, 2012)

It would be a great addition to my family room. This room is located behind the garage, and always runs a few degrees colder in the winter and hotter in the summer, no matter what the house system temp is set at.


----------



## MikeMelancon (Apr 19, 2012)

I would use it in the workshop I am building in my back yard.


----------



## uptonogd (Jul 14, 2013)

*Great for Shop Climate Control*

I would convert my garage into a wood shop and use the mini-split to stabilize its temperature and humidity.


----------



## spron007 (Oct 5, 2013)

Lots of warm clothing.....


----------



## moder8evil (Oct 6, 2015)

*Location*

No heating or cooling in the workshop...it's gotta go there.


----------



## Bigboyd (Oct 3, 2009)

Home


----------



## pj91 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Temperature control*



Cricket said:


> Hey y'all. I made a mistake when posting the question. It should be:
> 
> *Where will you use your mini split? (garage, basement, home addition, workshop, “man cave”, etc)
> *
> Feel free to enter again, with the answer to the above question.


I would use it at our church camp shop office. Heat and cool - what a blessing it would be.


----------



## DrakeMK3 (Feb 6, 2015)

I would absolutely use this in the garage. This looks like a great product.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

I would use it in my garage workshop. It gets pretty hot in there in the summer.


----------



## fishin&routin (Dec 8, 2008)

*Comfortup*

I would use it in my workshop.


----------



## dzakro (Apr 22, 2013)

*Just Me*

I would by all means use this in my workshop / garage.Currently it is hot as [email protected]$ in the summertime and cold in the winter Thanks.


----------



## hebeme (Jan 10, 2014)

In my single bay garage shop. The GREE Mini Split would be the best addition to the shop (other than doubling the square footage). Would also help with the temperature when applying finishes to completed projects in winter.


----------



## JoelM (Jul 14, 2007)

I would use it in the garage/workshop/man cave/kids bike corral.


----------



## MikeDilligaf (Sep 19, 2010)

Defintely upstairs in my home. Hot as hell up there during the summer up here in the North East.


----------



## kreidy (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi,

The Mini Split is strictly for the shop and if it works as well as advertised, I moving out there!

Ken
Albuquerque


----------



## toddler (Sep 14, 2009)

Basement workshop for me. Well, the entire basement really. 
My wife already tells people it's my room, so it'd be super nice with some climate control.


----------



## douce1949 (Oct 7, 2011)

*One sick Puppy*

shop,mancave, or doghouse, which ever you prefer.


----------



## Chief2156 (Jan 25, 2013)

This would be Great, I would Use it in my 14' by 40' shop. I have no heat in it at this time and cooling it is way out of the budget.


----------



## ulfkdn (Mar 17, 2011)

*GREE Rio 9,000 BTU Ductless Mini Split Heat Pump Air Conditioner From ComfortUp*

WOW, would use the GREE Rio 9,000 BTU Ductless Mini Split Heat Pump Air Conditioner From ComfortUp in my workshop where the heat is now from a small electric heater, machine and light producing heat. Would be great, thank you!


----------



## woodhobby (Oct 3, 2012)

I would use it in my wood shop. It gets really cold in the winter and my joints don't move good in the cold. I believe these systems are the way of the future.


----------



## billfranklin (Dec 10, 2009)

I would use it to heat and cool my wood (and leather) shop that was once my two car garage. There is currently no HVAC in that space and severe summer heat makes it almost unuseable in the summer.


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

I would definitely use it in my workshop. I have heat but no AC so I do very little work in the Summer.

Regards Bob


----------



## Celadon49 (May 29, 2011)

*Where will you use your mini split?*

I would use in my workshop. I have a small window A/C unit and portable A/C unit. I use small electric heaters around the shop as needed.


----------



## steve-o (Nov 12, 2013)

In my garage/workshop.


----------



## PACountryGuy (Feb 16, 2013)

Home.


----------



## deputydawg42 (Dec 22, 2013)

I would utilized this mini-split in my workshop. I am currently using a contractor's forced-air multi-fuel heater. It works efficiently but it takes a while to warm up the shop.


----------



## FatBear (Feb 26, 2010)

Room addition (enclosed porch).


----------



## jerber (Feb 8, 2005)

I would use it in my workshop. I need cooling and heating to use it year round.


----------



## Sandray (Aug 4, 2012)

*Need a Heat Pump*

In the garage workshop of course, main for the colder times of the year.


----------



## Sakfarm1 (Oct 6, 2013)

*"Split decision"*

I'd use it to heat my shop ( a combined woodworking shop with a pottery studio for my wife). Currently using a portable oil filled unit. Less than ideal!!!


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll use it in my workshop and I'm expecting you to come and clean the filters................


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

> On November 24, 2015 we will do a random drawing from the responses in this thread to select the winner.


Just a few days left to enter this drawing before we select the winner.


----------



## GeekDad (Oct 15, 2012)

Where will you use your mini split? (garage, basement, home addition, workshop, “man cave”, etc) 

In the garage/workshop. As much for the bedroom/man cave above it as the garage, the bedroom can get very cold due to the unheated garage below, attic above and 2.5 exterior walls.


----------



## thumpik (Jul 29, 2007)

My shop is unbearably hot in the months from May through September. I'd have a mini split system installed there in order to stay productive all year now that I'm retired.


----------



## JamesMcDonald (Jan 5, 2013)

*Shop needs heating and cooling*



Cricket said:


> Hey y'all. I made a mistake when posting the question. It should be:
> 
> *Where will you use your mini split? (garage, basement, home addition, workshop, “man cave”, etc)
> *
> Feel free to enter again, with the answer to the above question.


Need a way to heat and cool my shop. As it is now, I can only spend a few months in the spring and fall working in there. Hard to work with numb fingers and gloves too bulky. Summer, well sweat dripping on cast iron rusts almost before you can wipe it off.


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

The more I think about this device it would be ideal in my workshop to keep the dampness out year round to keep the rust off my tools and let me apply finishes all year.


----------



## floydflame (Sep 21, 2010)

*How to heat or Cool my shop...*

My 3 car garage shop (cars allowed) gets pretty hot in the summer. When I am making noise, either with my table saw or CNC table with dust collector running, I keep all doors shut to contain the noise. Also, my shop/garage faces the street and I don't really want all drive by's to see what I have. The current AC is 40 years old through the wall unit. Not very efficient for the space. The GREE Rio would be perfect. It would knock off the chill in the winter (Southern California winter...does that qualify??) and kick the summer heat.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Where will I use my mini split? First, in my little "Workshop" (that is being manifested as I type this) in our shed, then moved with me to our garage when we get it built (hopefully) in the Spring.


----------



## ardy (Jul 9, 2012)

Heat and cool a downstairs guest area. On second thought, that may only increase the traffic during hunting and trout fishing seasons! Oh well


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

Tonight is the last chance to enter this drawing!


----------



## sgcuster (Aug 10, 2013)

*Wow*

My tools would love me if I had a unit like this to keep it warm in my shop, They wouldn't get so much rust on them from the humidity, not to mention my fingers like to stay warm also in the winter months

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

bryansong said:


> I am building a new detached garage this coming Spring season and am currently making my plans. I can see this heat pump as the solution to the question of what am I going to do to heat and cool my new garage. It would be wonderful to win this item.
> 
> Thanks for the chance to win.
> 
> Bryan


Congratulations! :grin:
@bryansong you are our random winner. 

I will be contacting you shortly for shipping information.


----------



## russde (Aug 13, 2010)

Congrats Bryan! make it keep you warm & cool


----------



## nkawtg (Nov 5, 2015)

Congrats Bryan, You Lucky Dog


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

nkawtg said:


> Congrats Bryan, You Lucky Dog


I-------------Know!

Thank you

Bryan


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cricket said:


> Congratulations! :grin:
> 
> @bryansong you are our random winner..


Cool Bryan...
congrats...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 15, 2010)

Way to go on the win, you will love that unit.

BigJim


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Congratulations! :grin:
> 
> @bryansong you are our random winner.
> 
> I will be contacting you shortly for shipping information.


Congrats, Bryan.

When I installed mine, I used something called PlastiDuct to run the lines to the outside unit which sits behind our privacy fence. It looks nice and makes a clean installation.

I ordered my pieces from a local refrigeration company.

http://www.supco.com/images/Seabreeze/PlastiDuct 4 page brochure.pdf


----------



## DrakeMK3 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm so jealous right now. Congratulations, Bryan!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Congrats Bryan !


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

*Thank you Mr MT Stringer*



MT Stringer said:


> Congrats, Bryan.
> 
> When I installed mine, I used something called PlastiDuct to run the lines to the outside unit which sits behind our privacy fence. It looks nice and makes a clean installation.
> 
> ...


I saved that link to a new folder called Heat Pump.

This is really a blessing.

Bryan


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Good job, Brian...enjoy.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations, Bryan!


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you and Thank you.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Good one Bryan. Look forward to comments as to how the unit performs.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

*heat*

I have an old sears pot belly stove that I burn my cutoff's to heat my shop.


----------



## Old_Phart (Nov 27, 2015)

Mother-in-law pad


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

The mini split would be perfect for my shop.


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

Congrats, Bryan! 

Even tho' I didn't win, the contest helped me find these forums, and that is MOST valuable in and of itself.
So I won anyway!

~M


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

I would use it for my newly completed workshop in East Texas.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

*What a great idea.*

I wish I had known about these. I would put one unit in my living room, one in the new addition and one in my workshop. Put the cool air where it is needed most.

Congrats Bryan.!

Bill


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Congratulations Bryan. Let us know how you like when you get it going.


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

That system sure would keep my workshop a lot more comfortable.


----------



## vtl3689 (Apr 1, 2014)

I would put this in our bedroom so that my husband would be able to sleep during the summers and we would not be so cold during our long winters (9 months winter and only 3 months summer). This would be such a Blessing to our family.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Ok, here is an update on my new system arriving. 

I got word from the shipping company that my new heat pump is arriving tomorrow, Tuesday 12-8-2015. I can't be home to accept it 
so I am going to pick it up. 

I am building a garage next Spring and I'm going to install this unit in there. It's not really big enough for the garage but close enough.

Bryan


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

I would heat my workshop. Come home to papa baby.


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

This system would be swell for my workshop.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Brian, 

Add a little more insulation to your garage and it will be fine. On hot days it will lower the humidity better if it's slightly under sized. If it doesn't quite do it in the Winter, you can easily add a space heater for those few super cold days. The rest of the time it should be fine. Heat pumps do really well until the temperature outside gets down to 35-40 F. Lower than that they start needing help because there isn't enough heat outside for them to bring inside.

I guess I'm going to have to buy one to replace the ailing heat pump in my shop, seeing as how I didn't win this one.

Congratulations Brian!!!


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

*Hey, I got my new mini system yesterday.*



CharleyL said:


> Brian,
> 
> Add a little more insulation to your garage and it will be fine. On hot days it will lower the humidity better if it's slightly under sized. If it doesn't quite do it in the Winter, you can easily add a space heater for those few super cold days. The rest of the time it should be fine. Heat pumps do really well until the temperature outside gets down to 35-40 F. Lower than that they start needing help because there isn't enough heat outside for them to bring inside.
> 
> ...


Hey Charley, thanks for the tips. 

I think my plan is to see how much it cost to have it all spray foamed. That should make it easier to heat and cool.

By the way, I picked up my new system yesterday but still have to build the garage. I'm making my plans and hope to start next Spring.

Bryansong
Bryan


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Spray in foam is expensive, but if you go that way and have a well sealed and insulated garage door that little heat pump should do very well. Heat pumps aren't very popular
in the Northern states, but they do very well in areas where the temperature rarely drops significantly below freezing for any length of time. If it does in your area you will probably 
want some backup heat installed too. Heat pumps don't work well in below freezing Weather. 

I live in South Central North Carolina. My house has two 2 1/2 ton heat pumps
and my shop has a 2 ton unit. When it drops significantly below freezing here the fire places and/or kerosene stoves are lit. My heat pumps have electric resistance booster heat strips in them, but the electric meter hums too loud when the booster strips turn on. The house stays warm, but the electric bill can be enormous with them running.

Your new heat pump is 9,000 btu which makes it a 3/4 ton (12,000 btu = 1 ton). It's designed to heat and cool one average room under reasonable conditions with good insulation. I know all of this because I once owned a refrigeration service company.

Get that shop built, insulate it well, and then enjoy it no matter what is happening outside. 

Charley


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

It's getting colder. I'd use it in my workshop.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Sorry woody, I'd give it to you if I could but I think I'll keep it for now.


Charley,

With the building I'm going with it has a steel support frame and that company has an R40 rigid insulation that goes
over the whole structure then you'd install your OSB over that. You do seal the joints of the insulation. 
I know the cost of that material but I don't know what the spray foam cost are, I'll still have to check in to that.
What I like about the spray foam is I know the garage could really be sealed up well making it kind of like a cooler.
And I think you are right that even-though it is a small heat pump it would make a difference. I'll let you know next year.

Bryan


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

Your system would be perfect for my workshop.


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

It would make my workshop so pleasantly comfortable.


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

This system would be perfect for my shop.


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm freezing! Hope I win this unit for my workshop.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Woody..........

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh............oh never mind...

Good luck!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Woody..........
> 
> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh............oh never mind...
> 
> Good luck!!


hmmmmmmmmmmm...
*SNORK!!!!*


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

*this on gave me a chuckle*



TwoSkies57 said:


> Woody..........
> 
> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh............oh never mind...
> 
> Good luck!!



Still chuckling.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

woody1401 said:


> I'm freezing! Hope I win this unit for my workshop.


 @woody1401
This product was already given away 
On November 24, 2015 we will did a random drawing from the responses in this thread to select the winner. SORRY maybe next time

Bryansong already won this!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

bryansong said:


> Still chuckling.


...and you weren't going to tell him, were you?


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh I'm sorry schnewj, it never occurred to me to tell him. I was just amused by TwoSkies57. That was Priceless!

Sorry Woody, I wasn't chuckling at you.


----------



## cpuman6mgl (Feb 28, 2010)

*Gree Rio 9000 BTU Ductless Mini Split*

I would put this in the room my wife stays in. She has severe allergies and can't leave the house. Since she stays cold, in the winter, this would be a life saver for her. I can't afford to purchase this for her and would be a great gift for her health. Thank you for offering one to allow us to try to win.

Johnny Maniscalco


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

bryansong said:


> Oh I'm sorry schnewj, it never occurred to me to tell him. I was just amused by TwoSkies57. That was Priceless!
> 
> Sorry Woody, I wasn't chuckling at you.


Likely story, Brian!>>>


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

I need one of these for my shop.


----------



## stpackmo74 (Mar 25, 2006)

Right now just use some big fans.
Would love to use in my garage workshop


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

This one ended a long time ago, y'all.


----------

